# I'll just leave this here



## Marnetmar (Nov 5, 2015)




----------



## Bill Mattocks (Nov 5, 2015)

Not sure I'm seeing the 'horror' in this video.  Can you elucidate?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 5, 2015)

I didn't see bad stuff, but you could have done the side falls from a higher altitude. The cool thing is the higher you jump the easier it is to pull off.


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 5, 2015)

All I see is someone doing breakfalls, I can only breakfall if someone throws me so am no expert on how well he's doing them but I can't see anything wrong with practising them.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Nov 5, 2015)

Looks like pretty standard breakfall practice.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Nov 5, 2015)

If you are falling from the 1st floor (say, 12 feet height), when your body is rotating in the air and you don't know which part of your body will hit on the ground first, none of these break falls are proper to save your life. You need to protect your head with your arms and use your arms as your "soft pillow". You can have broken arm, broken leg, internal injury, but you can't afford to have cracking skull or broken neck. As long you can protect your head (along with your neck) properly, you may survival.

If you want to train how to protect yourself when you fall, you should consider your "head protection" seriously.







Here is an example that you may not know which part of your body will hit on the ground first. You can only care about your "head safety" at that particular moment. If your opponent adds "downward smashing force" into his throw, your head will definitely hit on the ground first.


----------



## ShortBridge (Nov 5, 2015)

I don't get it.


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 6, 2015)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> If you are falling from the 1st floor (say, 12 feet height), when your body is rotating in the air and you don't know which part of your body will hit on the ground first, none of these break falls are proper to save your life



I really don't think anyone trains breakfalls to save themselves when they fall out of windows.

The British Racing School in Newmarket (the home of horseracing) is however teaching apprentice jockeys and stable staff how to breakfall when coming off a horse, that could well save lives and greater injury.


----------



## Buka (Nov 6, 2015)

?

Nice dojo, though.


----------



## Flatfish (Nov 6, 2015)

Looks like what I learned in Judo as a teen......


----------

